# Teleperformance tracking nightmare!



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

My daughter in law did her biometrics and handed in her documents on 2nd July. I noticed her tracking was updated within an hour of walking out of there.

The first 7 circles are green, although the payment and interview ones have a stroke through them rather than a tick!

Since 2nd July there has been no update at all and no email to say the application has arrived in Pretoria. She emailed them on 11th enquiring about the tracking and they said they would reply within 3 working days  (nothing till now)

Is this about the norm for them or has anyone managed to get a response out of them?

:hurt:


----------



## TruleighZak (May 29, 2014)

They are the worst company I have ever encountered. Don't expect a reply nor for them to update their website - it never went past the biometrics circle for us. Depending upon your visa type, the Embassy will email you or if you live near enough keep going to office to see if passport has arrived back.

First time for visitor visa we just kept periodically going to centre and for settlement visa it was an email from Embassy.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

TruleighZak said:


> They are the worst company I have ever encountered. Don't expect a reply nor for them to update their website - it never went past the biometrics circle for us. Depending upon your visa type, the Embassy will email you or if you live near enough keep going to office to see if passport has arrived back.
> 
> First time for visitor visa we just kept periodically going to centre and for settlement visa it was an email from Embassy.


Thanks for your response. It's a good idea to go and see them I think, although she is 3 hours drive away. She also emailed the office in Pretoria asking for copies of her passports as the passport office in Durham have requested this for her sons passport. We have not heard from them either...

I think I shall suggest a trip if it's the only way to move forward :juggle:


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Got a response from Pretoria after sending a second email and marking it ********URGENT******* Still no email or update on the tracking though


----------



## jdev (Jul 7, 2014)

Who can tell me what this means, or not ?

Its like this for the past 5 weeks.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes and it probably will not change when you have your visa!

My DIL has had her visa for 3 weeks now and the tracking still says it has not been transferred to UKV1 

Two emails asking about the updates were completely ignored other than an automated one saying they would reply within 3 working days 

Don't worry about it...


----------



## WernerK (Apr 7, 2014)

jdev said:


> Who can tell me what this means, or not ?
> 
> Its like this for the past 5 weeks.


Don't worry about that. Mine had fewer ticks by the time I had my visa in my hand than what yours has got at the moment!


----------



## jdev (Jul 7, 2014)

*UKVI, Teleperformance, HGS ??*

How does this work?
On the Teleperformance website is an article that says:

_"*New International Visa Enquiry Service*
From 1 April 2014 UK visa customers will be able to use the new international enquiry service to find information about the visa application process.

The service is provided by Hinduja Global Solutions (HGS) working in partnership with UK Visas and Immigration to offer enquiry services to people applying for a visa.

The new international enquiry service will provide an improved service to visa customers in 20 languages with opening times reflecting the working hours and days in each country. Customers will also receive a quicker response and in some cases the cost of their call will be cheaper.

UK Visas and Immigration’s director general Sarah Rapson said:

“Providing excellent customer service to visa applicants is a key part of what we do.

“*HGS will run a global enquiry service for all our visa customers from here in the UK, for the first time providing a top quality enquiry service that will assist those wanting to come to the UK*.

“Our customer can expect a quick, accurate and professional service available to help them throughout their application.”_




When you go to the HGS website, they say:

_"We are unable to answer any queries regarding Visas and Immigration for UK, through this website. If you have a question regarding Visas and Immigration for the UK, please visit https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com"_

No wonder we wait forever for a simple email reply never mind the actual visa. Those who must do the job do not know that they must do it.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Once your application gets to Pretoria they are very efficient so don't worry! just forget about Teleperformance as they are useless


----------



## jdev (Jul 7, 2014)

My problem is that I do not know if it ever got to Pretoria, they do not reply to my emails.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

jdev said:


> My problem is that I do not know if it ever got to Pretoria, they do not reply to my emails.


We did'nt know either until such time as Pretoria answered an email because my DIL urgently needed copies of her old passport for my grandsons passport application. 

You are more likely to get a reply from Pretoria than Teleperformance...


----------



## jdev (Jul 7, 2014)

jdev said:


> My problem is that I do not know if it ever got to Pretoria, they do not reply to my emails.


I finally got a reply to one of many emails, not from PTA but from UKVI. (Via this link: https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/

And it was actually a real answer, (or half an answer) not the usual "wait 12 weeks" story. 

_"Thank you for contacting the United Kingdom Visas & Immigrations (UKVI)
international enquiry service.

I presume 'Biometric Capturing' indicates the stage where you have provided
your biometric information. Furthermore, I have tracked your application
and found that a decision on your application has been delayed whilst
further enquiries are being conducted. Your visa application centre or the
entry clearance officer will contact you once a decision has been made or,
if necessary, during the consideration of your application."_


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Well at least you now know it arrived safely


----------



## jdev (Jul 7, 2014)

jdev said:


> Who can tell me what this means, or not ?
> 
> Its like this for the past 5 weeks.


My tracking status eventually changed, but I don't know if I must cry or laugh.

It looks like I must start from scratch.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

jdev said:


> My tracking status eventually changed, but I don't know if I must cry or laugh.
> 
> It looks like I must start from scratch.


Yeah sometimes it goes backwards


----------



## jdev (Jul 7, 2014)

jdev said:


> My tracking status eventually changed, but I don't know if I must cry or laugh.
> 
> It looks like I must start from scratch.


I only notice this morning, the previous tracking screen had 11 steps, the new one only got 8, but all 8 are still red.


----------



## jdev (Jul 7, 2014)

jdev said:


> My tracking status eventually changed, but I don't know if I must cry or laugh.
> 
> It looks like I must start from scratch.


I should not have made that joke, I am very sorry Teleperformance, will not joke about your service ever again. :fingerscrossed:


I finally did receive my passport yesterday - BUT .... without a visa. 

Funny thing is, my tracking status steps are still ALL red. 

I will make them "non liars" and reapply again, as they suggested on 11/09/2014.


----------

